# Cajun Riviera Field Trial



## Labman721 (Jun 8, 2005)

Any word yet?


----------



## Jay Dufour (Jan 19, 2003)

Triple ,two retired,long FBD retired in a layout hunting blind.From the flier station,it looked like alot of the dogs were hunting short near a woodpile enroute . Could have been an old training fall....or dogs thought thats where the gunner was retired.I left before callbacks after shooting for 9 hours.We used two new swishy items ....the layout...and a kicker winger for the flier.Saw some thrilling dog work on the series!


----------



## Raymond Little (Aug 2, 2006)

AM was three around the horn, left 325, middle retired200, right flyer 125, line was throuhg a 10 ft ditch. All completed first series except 3 (27 back), very doable first series. Water blind close to 400 yds behind bubba gunner (rt side) that sluced the water to the left of the line to the blind, carry and another 200 yds to the blind. Left after 6-7 dogs ran and only saw 1 or 2 good jobs. Will probably be completed in the morning.


----------



## duke7581 (Jan 17, 2008)

any updates on the am. and open


----------



## birdthrower51 (Aug 23, 2004)

Congratulations to John Skibber and Tess on the 3rd place and a jam with Pippa,in the Amateur!! Sorry, did not get any other places


----------



## Labman721 (Jun 8, 2005)

New AFC, Wolfcreek CR Skeeter won the Amateur. Congrats Robbie on Skeeters title!


----------



## dogcommand (May 22, 2003)

open results???????????


----------



## Aaron Homburg (Sep 23, 2005)

Congratz Robbie!!!!!

Aaron


----------



## Angie B (Sep 30, 2003)

Congrats Robbie!!!

For the Open all I know is....

1st Ethel, Farmer
2nd Dude, Brasseaux


----------



## Tom Watson (Nov 29, 2005)

Big WOOHOO to Robby and Skeeter!


----------



## Tom Watson (Nov 29, 2005)

Congratulations to Brasseaux, Wedel and FC Dude!


----------



## Paul Rainbolt (Sep 8, 2003)

RobbyandSkeetercongratulations!


----------



## BMay (Mar 3, 2003)

Congrats Robby and Skeeter...Great Grandma "Waterfowl Beans and Beer MH HRCH" would be proud, as would Grandma Elly.

Bob


----------



## FOM (Jan 17, 2003)

Way to go Robby and Skeeter!!!! HUGE Congrats - I remember when that yellow fur ball wanted to just run like crazy in the derby, now look at him - all grown up!!!

Congrats!!!

Lainee, Flash and Bullet


----------



## Franco (Jun 27, 2003)

Complete results are now posted on Entry Express. I had to sleep 11 hours last night just to recover from the weekend, it was exhausting!

Congrats to both winners!

Thanks to all that actually showed up and ran their dogs!

A big Thank You to the judges! Your efforts and time are greatly appriciated!

Having Marshalled the trial and working at the Open all of the time, I've got to say that Shayne and Glen Carimi's setups were as good as any I have ever seen. They were well thought-out, great use of the terrain, wind and tough! I didn't get to see any of the Am but, I heard that was very tough as well.

I want to thank the flyer gunners; Jay Dufour, Bobby Bordelon, Raymond Little and Big, for their help in spending the entire day in the hot sun or cold wind, as we had both.


----------



## birdhunter61 (Aug 8, 2004)

Thanks everyone. Wayne and Kyle set up good tests with very good bird placement. Congrats to Steve Ritter on his Second place finish as well with his young dog Miah.

Robby


----------



## alpha male (Aug 25, 2006)

congragulations on the well deserved win and I believe the AFC title Robby. the work deserved the blue. Steve


----------



## Arturo (Jan 10, 2004)

Congratulations Robby ......... and AFC Skeeter!

P.S. Is Jefe still alive?


----------



## Howard N (Jan 3, 2003)

*Attaboy Robby!!*


----------

